# No signal from reversing camera



## jimnm

Hi got a recent prob with reversing camera. Monitor is showing blue (so getting power to it) but with no pic. Looks like camera isn't getting power. Have looked for in line fuse can't find one. Also looked at vehicle fuses in behind dash but can't find a blown one. Just to make things a bit more confusing don't have a handbook for vehicle (Fiat Ducato - '54 reg) to check all fuses/wiring.
Think system was installed as an add on rather than fitted by manufacturer.
Any advice please?

Rgds


----------



## gaspode

Most reversing cameras pick up their power from the monitor without any seperate fusing. This means the likely causes are:

1) faulty camera
2) break or short circuit in power feed wire to camera
3) break or short circuit in vdeo feed wire from camera

Also quite possible (in fact quite likely in the current weather) is that water has got into a joint in the wiring between monitor and camera. Check and dry out all plug/socket joints first.


----------



## philoaks

Is the camera normally on all the time or only when reverse is selected? If the latter then are your reversing lights working as the camera may be fed (or triggered) when the reverse lights come on.


----------



## alexblack13

philoaks said:


> Is the camera normally on all the time or only when reverse is selected? If the latter then are your reversing lights working as the camera may be fed (or triggered) when the reverse lights come on.


Hi Guys,

My system fires up when reverse is selected. But it can also be switched to stay on with a blue screen via the unit's remote control.

Might it be that the screen / unit does not have the right input selected? They can have (mine does) a selection of options allowing use for GPs and DVD playing for E.G. I can select our screen away from camera input and because there is nothing feeding said selection the unit displays a blue screen ... No input. Toggling through the inputs is possible via the remote control. As is switching the system onto rear view mirror function in which the unit works in whatever of the vehicle's gears are selected....

Possible?

Alex B ..


----------



## rosalan

Retro fitted cameras sometimes have the cable cut and re-joined just inside the back window, then re-soldered as the camera lead is permanently connected to the camera.

Alan


----------



## jimnm

Hi all thanks for replies. Camera is a retro fit and on all the time once the ignition is on. Current wiring unfortunately looks like the person who did it wasn't that bothered. 
Has cut and spliced the cable like a butcher. Split the 4 core cable from the camera inside van, into two x 2 cable looms with a video jack plug on one and a smaller jack plug on the camera power cable. Has then split the power twin core into 2 separate wires. But after the jack plugs has used insulation tape rather than bullet connectors. Will go with multimeter to test circuit. Intention is to start engine and test power circuit for current. Reversing lights are working so camera circuit separate -------I THINK :? 

Rgds JimB


----------



## jiwawa

I've a similar problem with our reversing camera, except the screen comes on blue, then flickers n dies to a dark grey. I had a look at the wiring - looks just like yours sounds! 

Can someone point me to a tutorial for using the multimeter for just this kind of situation; how to check what's getting power n what's not. So many tiny wires rerouted.


----------



## deefordog

Stupid question but on our 2008 Kontiki, someone's fitted a Vision monitor. I found that I get a blue screen by mistake by if I select the wrong one of three inputs.

You haven't pressed another button by mistake? An un-used input may give a blue screen.


----------



## jiwawa

For mine, I've toggled through the different screens with no improvement. And I think the fact that it dies quickly means there's a loose connection somewhere.


----------



## deefordog

What make of monitor & camera do you have?


----------



## jiwawa

deefordog, I'll have a look for that tomorrow.

Both are replacements (at different times) to the original aftermarket fitting. I know there were problems with the connections putting in the most recent monitor and I noticed when I investigated that the connections are different sizes held in place by tape. On the other end they're all taken apart and connected with different bits - it's like a jigsaw!

Would an auto electrician be the best person to sort it out?


----------



## rosalan

For about £40.... quite possibly an auto electrician would assemble the correct fittings however, it could still be a failed unit but at least you would know.

Alan


----------



## jiwawa

I can't see a trade name on the camera (which does have a number on the rear SW05-C1208 but a google search brings up nothing).

The monitor is this one

I'm going to try to upload a couple of photos of the wiring but I don't think it'll help much.


----------



## rosalan

It looks like a Veba camera http://www.veba.uk.com/ I had one on a previous van. It had more than one camera input and would show a blue screen where no camera was fitted.

Alan


----------



## jimnm

Hi,
Just run voltage check on mine (good 14v supply) and looks like camera is duff. Think issue is that there is no inline fuse so could have blown camera.
Any suggestions as to a good replacement camera. Also could there be any compatibility probs with the existing screen or would it be better to buy a complete kit?
Ideally would like to keep existing wiring - will fit inline fuse this time though - so would like a camera with 2 flying leads rather than a muti-pin DIN plug.


----------



## rosalan

The camera cable will still have to come through the wall of the van. Unless you are familiar with video systems you may be well advised to replace the camera with a Veba camera if the original was a Veba.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=veba+reversing+camera

Alan


----------



## jimnm

Thanks am going to see Veba distributor next week.


----------

